

Animated short about science by comedian Tim Minchin - idan
http://youtu.be/HhGuXCuDb1U

======
idan
The best ten minutes of entertainment I've seen in a long, long time.
Brilliant wordplay and beautiful, _beautiful_ animation. Most importantly,
this is how a badass argues with cliches and science-deniers.

Brilliant.

------
hellweaver666
Tim Minchin who wrote/narrated this poem is a brilliant comedian and musician.
I saw him live in Dublin last October and I'm seeing him again in Malvern this
summer. I don't know what it is about him, but I can watch him again and again
- same goes for his music. Cheers me up no-end.

------
justncase80
I love Tim Minchin. Saw him when he came to Minneapolis.

------
maeon3
To use science, reason, and logic to try to convince or correct a person who
has based their view on emotion, fellowship or intuition is a huge mistake.
(emphasis subtracted).

If you want a person who holds a crazy idea based on emotion to change their
view, don't ask them logically or scientifically, go after the support
structure of their view.

I see the main character there as projecting a lack of self confidence. Those
unsure of their views usually get very emotional and try very hard to push it
onto others.

~~~
bunderbunder
>To use science, reason, and logic to try to convince or correct a person who
has based their view on emotion, fellowship or intuition is a huge mistake.

On the other hand, if you're a professional comedian (as Tim Minchin is),
telling a story that helps your core audience laugh about a common situation
that normally stresses them (as Tim Minchin did) is simply doing your job (and
Tim did it well).

